# Hymer Headlight Adjustment



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Further to the discussions regarding adjusting the headlights for use in Europe, I took courage and had a look. When I say I took a look, I put a camera in and photographed the back of the lights.

It would seem my 504 has a tab at the back of each light (see arrow on photo) and this seems to flatten the beam if I move it down.

Anyone else done this? it looks OK but can't find this documented.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Headlamps*

Hi Nordert,
Does your 504 have the new shape Hella one piece lamps??.

Our 544 has them, and although ours is a lhd van we will need to adjust them for the 1st mot in about 12 mths.

I was advised to talk to Peter Hambleton for advice, but unfortunately he was always too busy to come to the phone.
He does offer a conversion service at around £200 ? to enable the lamps to be adjusted for either lhd or rhd -OR they can be converted permanently for a bit less - around £165 i think.
Both prices are from memory - so may not be completely accurate.

Happy Travels


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

My van is 2008 so I assume they must be the same. I removed the rubber cover and photographed the back as it is impossible to actually look at the fittings of either side. 

The levers look like spade connectors but move freely and they seem to flatten the beam, moving them back to the original position puts the beam back (scientific method of masking tape on a wall after dark, my neighbours are used to my antics!)


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Our Hymer was originally a personal import and the headlamps are set for driving on the right. We had the van MOT done recently and it failed because of this but the tester was happy to pass it with beam benders fittted so I nipped out to Halfords, fitted them and it was re-tested (just the beam alignment) and it passed.

Interestingly, previous owners had not bothered about the alignment for two years!

I suppose that next year I'll just fit the beam benders before the test.

P&L


----------

